# transfert de notes de l'iPhone vers le Mac



## pierre64f1 (15 Octobre 2012)

Bjr ,

j'ai écrit des notes dans mon iPhone4 (version 6.0)  sur Week Cal,
je voudrais maintenant les envoyer dans iCal de mon Mac ( OS X Lion, 10.7.5), svp ????

je fais comment et avec quoi ?????

merci de votre aide ,


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Octobre 2012)

Je ne vois pas où est ton problème !
Si tu entres une note dans "Week Cal" elle se retrouve automatiquement dans iCal.
Pour le vérifier il faut cependant fermer et réactiver iCal pour qu'il récupère l'info.


----------



## mattoto (16 Octobre 2012)

Salut,

Tu as un compte ICloud ou un compte apple associé a un compte iCloud?

cdt.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Octobre 2012)

mattoto a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu as un compte ICloud ou un compte apple associé a un compte iCloud?
> 
> cdt.


----------



## pierre64f1 (16 Octobre 2012)

mattoto bjr ,
honnêtement, je sais pas, j'avais essayé, mais abandonné, cause de non résultat !!!!!!!!!
donc je sais pas si j'ai un compte ....

Cdt , Pierre .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h23 ----------




pepeye66 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas où est ton problème !
> Si tu entres une note dans "Week Cal" elle se retrouve automatiquement dans iCal.
> Pour le vérifier il faut cependant fermer et réactiver iCal pour qu'il récupère l'info.




Bjr 

désolé 
je ne retrouves pas mes notes dans iCal,
je vais devoir TOUT réécrire sur le clavier !!!!!!!!!!

Merci encore, 
mais j'en suis tjrs au même point ,


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2012)

c'est important que ce soit dans iCal ?

Sinon sur l'iPhone tu copies  tes notes dans l'appli Notes, tu synchronises et tu les retrouves dans Mail. Au moins tu n'auras rien à retaper.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Octobre 2012)

Vérifie ceci sur ton iphone:
tu vas dans "Réglages > icloud" et tu vérifies que "calendrier" est sur "I" (en bleu)
(ton compte dans icloud = ton adresse mail dans ton compte itunes)
après çà, tu auras la synchro entre "Week cal" et "iCal"


----------



## pierre64f1 (18 Octobre 2012)

Bjr ,
`
 de ttes façons , je viens de faire une decouverte, 
je n' ai PAS le module iCloud dans 'Pomme , 'Préférences !!!!!!!!!!

Je demandes COMMENT je peux le télécharger et où , svp ??????
j'ai 1 compte Apple ,

Merci à tous , Pierre .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2012)

pierre64f1 a dit:


> je n' ai PAS le module iCloud dans 'Pomme , 'Préférences !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .


Bonjour,

 lance Préférences système.

Dans la barre de menu en haut, clique sur présentation, puis sur "personnaliser".

Dans la fenêtre de Préf syst, coche la case iCloud, puis clique sur "OK" en haut.


----------



## pierre64f1 (18 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> lance Préférences système.
> 
> ...



OK, Merci c'est fait !!!!!!!!
maintenant je vais esayer d'installer er de me connecter à iCloud .....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h25 ----------

Bjr ,

Ca Y EST !!!!!!!!!!!!!! MERCI à Tous 
j'ai iCLOUD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ttes mes notes sont dans mon Mac, 

Un seul petit bémol, j'ai BEAUCOUP de Notes en DOUBLE , maintenant, dans mon iPhone ..... que j"avais pas avant 

Y a t'il un réglage à cocher ????
SVP, merci

PS : comment j'ecrit " Résolu" pour mon sujet ????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------

Bjr ,

Ca Y EST !!!!!!!!!!!!!! MERCI à Tous 
j'ai iCLOUD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ttes mes notes sont dans mon Mac, 

Un seul petit bémol, j'ai BEAUCOUP de Notes en DOUBLE , maintenant, dans mon iPhone ..... que j"avais pas avant 

Y a t'il un réglage à cocher ????
SVP, merci

PS : comment j'ecrit " Résolu" pour mon sujet ????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h51 ----------

Bjr ,

Ca Y EST !!!!!!!!!!!!!! MERCI à Tous 
j'ai iCLOUD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ttes mes notes sont dans mon Mac, 

Un seul petit bémol, j'ai BEAUCOUP de Notes en DOUBLE , maintenant, dans mon iPhone ..... que j"avais pas avant 

Y a t'il un réglage à cocher ????
SVP, merci

PS : comment j'ecrit " Résolu" pour mon sujet ????


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Octobre 2012)

Tu as bien raison ! ça perturbe même tes posts dont le dernier est en triple


----------



## pierre64f1 (18 Octobre 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu as bien raison ! ça perturbe même tes posts dont le dernier est en triple




PS : comment j'ecrit " Résolu" pour mon sujet ????


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2012)

Coucou Pierre,

 clique sur "Outils de la discussion" en haut :


----------

